# 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?



## addicTix (3. April 2015)

*15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir ein HDMI Kabel zu kaufen, welches ca. 20m lang ist ( eventuell reichen sogar 15m, muss ich mal nach messen - möchte es nämlich an der Wand entlang verlegen, hinter die Schränke zum TV ).
Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage, gibts da eventuell Probleme ? Z.B. Aussetzer, schlechte Bildqualität oder sowas ? 
Habe an das Kabel gedacht 
KabelDirekt 2m HDMI Kabel / kompatibel mit HDMI 2.0: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Der TV läuft mit 1080p in 60Hz. So möchte ich auch mit dem PC daran spielen


Wird das klappen ?


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

Bei 1080p mit 60Hz sollte es keine Probleme geben insbesondere wenn das Kabel eine direkte Verbindung zwischen den Endgeräten darstellt und keine Steckadapter oder ähnliches die Signalqualität zusätzlich beeinträchtigen können.

Mit 120Hz, 3D oder höherer Auflösung könnte es aber Probleme geben.

Wenn es Probleme gibt tausch das Kabel einfach um.


----------



## Shona (3. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

Möglich ist es schon aber nur mit einer geeigneten Schirmung um mögliche Störungen zwischen drin zu unterdrücken. Selbst wird HDMI mit max. 15 Meter angegeben somit könnten 20 Meter schon verluste mit sich bringen.

So, bei der Entfernung würde ich 3fach Schirmung oder 4fach Schirmung empfehlen. Das von dir gewählte hat laut Amazon Beschreibung nur eine 2fach Schirmung, somit empfehle ich dir mal dieses 20m - Ultra HD 4k HDMI Kabel 1.4a: Amazon.de: Elektronik (3fach Schirmung)


----------



## addicTix (3. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe euch beiden 

Jetzt noch die Frage, gibts ein paar Möglichkeiten zu prüfen, ob man Bildqualitätsverluste hat, durch das lange Kabel ? 
Jetzt mal abgesehen von eventuellen Aussetzern oder schlechter Bildqualität.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (3. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

Hallo, habe mir auch ein billiges hdmi Kabel bei Amazon gekauft für den pc mit dem tv zu verbinden. Ist 15 Meter lang und läuft genau so gut wie ein 1 Meter langes Kabel direkt zum Monitor.


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*



addicTix schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Hilfe euch beiden
> 
> Jetzt noch die Frage, gibts ein paar Möglichkeiten zu prüfen, ob man Bildqualitätsverluste hat, durch das lange Kabel ?
> Jetzt mal abgesehen von eventuellen Aussetzern oder schlechter Bildqualität.
> Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine


Bei digitaler Übertragung wie HDMI hast du nur Bild oder kein Bild. Graduell abnehmende Qualität gibt es nur bei einer analogen Verbindung (unter anderem deswegen kann man mit VGA aber wiederum richtig Meter machen ohne dass das Bild ganz weg bricht).


----------



## addicTix (3. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

Also kann ich einfach das HDMI Kabel kaufen was mir Shona vorgeschlagen hat und damit wirds wohl ohne Probleme funktionieren ? 
Klar kann ich zurückschicken, aber ist halt weniger Stressig wenn man sich was kauft und es direkt funktioniert so wie es soll


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

Du kannst es kaufen, erst grob verlegen und wenn das geht dann ordentlich verstecken. Zu 99% wird es gehen, aber Garantien gibt es nicht.


----------



## addicTix (3. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

Alles klar, vielen dank für die Hilfe euch allen !


----------



## Superwip (4. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei digitaler Übertragung wie HDMI hast du nur Bild oder kein Bild. Graduell abnehmende Qualität gibt es nur bei einer analogen Verbindung (unter anderem deswegen kann man mit VGA aber wiederum richtig Meter machen ohne dass das Bild ganz weg bricht).



So einfach ist es auch nicht aber generell kann man sagen: Wenn es Probleme gibt merkt man sie auch.


----------



## addicTix (9. April 2015)

*AW: 15-20 Meter HDMI Kabel für PC zum TV ?*

So heute kam mein Kabel an, läuft alles ohne Probleme.
Hab jetzt nur eine Frage. Ich hab normal einen 144Hz Monitor, dementsprechend ist auch die Auflösung und Hz Zahl in den Games eingestellt.
Wenn ich jetzt ein Game auf dem TV spielen möchte, was ich auf 144Hz gestellt habe, wie sieht das dann aus ? 
Der TV hat ja nur 60Hz. Kann ich das einfach auf der Hz Zahl lassen oder muss ich das immer selbst noch runterregeln ? Denn bei manchen Spielen muss man das per ini machen, daher die Frage. 
Kann auch dem TV nix passieren wenn man das einfach auf 144Hz lässt oder ? ( weil er das ja eig nich unterstützt )

Also ich war im Menü von einem Spiel, dort war in den Grafikeinstellungen alles noch für 144Hz eingestellt.
Also ein Bild hatte ich.
Mir ist natürlich klar das HDMI nich mehr als 60Hz kann, aber trotzdem.


----------

